# Pair better ball stableford?



## SaintHacker (Apr 10, 2013)

The competetion this week at my place is a pairs better ball stableford, whilst Ive played plenty of stablefords Ive not played one of these before so no idea how it works, can anyone enlighten me? Ta...


----------



## cookelad (Apr 10, 2013)

The best stableford score on each hole counts its really not too complicated - if you score 3pts while your partner score 2 your score is the one that counts!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2013)

Usually off 3/4 handicaps


----------

